# The Buzz is Back



## TeguBuzz (Feb 21, 2013)

I know my leave of absense did not last long, but I am back for now. I may come off as somewhat of a jerk in some of my posts, but that is who I am and I find no reason to sugar coat the obvious. Heed my warning, if I see the wrongs in a setup - I will blatantly point them out. 

Most of you are friends, and I couldn't see how it was that I could just stay away, if being straight and somewhat of a jerk will get me banned, then I guess that's how it will end! 

All in all, I'm glad to be back. Josh - I apologize for any drama I may have stirred up.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 21, 2013)

Time to start Club Buzz?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 21, 2013)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> Time to start Club Buzz?



Only if you'd join.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 21, 2013)

You already know I would haha.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah. Cause that's how we do.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah man. How have your iguanas been doing? Are you trying to get a female rhino for that male of yours?


----------



## RobK. (Feb 21, 2013)

TeguBuzz said:


> TegusRawsome80 said:
> 
> 
> > Time to start Club Buzz?
> ...


\\

I'm IN !! LOL



TeguBuzz said:


> I know my leave of absense did not last long, but I am back for now. I may come off as somewhat of a jerk in some of my posts, but that is who I am and I find no reason to sugar coat the obvious. Heed my warning, if I see the wrongs in a setup - I will blatantly point them out.
> 
> Most of you are friends, and I couldn't see how it was that I could just stay away, if being straight and somewhat of a jerk will get me banned, then I guess that's how it will end!
> 
> All in all, I'm glad to be back. Josh - I apologize for any drama I may have stirred up.



JERK ??? NO WAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 21, 2013)

Haha, thanks Rob. 

I'm actually holding off on getting him a female for now. I want to see how raising him goes as Ive come to find out that he's much harder to tame than Buzz and my female were. I guess some rhinos come with a tempermant. He's finally starting to calm down in the sense that he doesn't dart away when I approach him, and it's been around 4 months. I am steps away from being able to hand feed him. Before he would not eat if I was in sight, only when I was long gone. Now I can lure him near me using a grape but he wont take it from my hands and will eat it the second I drop it!

Buzz is his usual self, breeding season has not changed his attitude and has not changed the way he deals with the female. He is still his calm, lazy self. I had him free roaming the yard today as it was very sunny. I will definitely need to post new pics soon.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice man! That's awesome. I'd love to get into Cyclura some day but really only if I lived somewhere where I could provide them with at least 10x5x5 cages, hopefully larger.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 21, 2013)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> Nice man! That's awesome. I'd love to get into Cyclura some day but really only if I lived somewhere where I could provide them with at least 10x5x5 cages, hopefully larger.



They sure are worth it man. Im lucky to have the yard space. Buzz and Luna's cage is close to 15ft long thus making it nice and roomy with the width at about 7.5 or so feet. Unfortunately if I were to get a female rhino, I'd have to build a larger cage as his is only about 11x5ft or so.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice. Are you planning on getting back into tegus at any point?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 21, 2013)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> Nice. Are you planning on getting back into tegus at any point?



I was considering it, but Ive decided to stick to Cyclura, and eventually breeding them. I have the space to house quite a number more rather comfortably, but I am in no rush. Honestly, I no longer have the time to commit to taming down a tegu, which I think takes a little more work than the Cyclura - may be different for rhinos though, haha. I felt it was easier to tame Buzz and his temperament stays the same even if I go a month without handling him. I dont have the time to raise a tegu from hatchling size and daily handling with the work and traveling I do nowadays.


----------



## Josh (Feb 21, 2013)

No hard feelings here. I always feel like the more the merrier. Welcome back!


----------



## Deac77 (Feb 21, 2013)

Glad to see you're back!! We need people to be blunt I know I wouldn't take offense to it!


----------



## Josh (Feb 21, 2013)

Not blunt. People should be truthful but tasteful and respectful too


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 22, 2013)

Yea u r a jerk buzz lol just kidding its good to have your advice amd criticism always even when ub get on me I have no hard feelings at all, and I take your advice and give it to others

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 22, 2013)

Funny, I was at my school's open house for next year. One of my faculty members was talking about how our school practices a model that strives for knowledge plus expression. Do not confuse "sugar coating" with eloquence.

In a day when everyone wants instant gratification, anonymity behind a keyboard, and common manners have gone by the wayside, people seem to think less about how they they communicate. Certainly a person can be blunt and rude, but why not be forward and convincing instead? Even if we don't personally care about the other person, do we care about their animals? Do we care about improving ourselves just a bit more by rising above a childish confrontation on the Internet?

Anyway, this really wasn't directed at you, Buzz. I'm glad your back. I'm just waxing philosophical this morning over coffee.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Coffee...and gators. Mmmmmm<3 heaven 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chelvis (Feb 22, 2013)

Glad to see your back... or sticking around.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 22, 2013)

Great to see you back!


----------



## Rhetoric (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm extremely happy that you're back. I've always appreciated the help and support you've given me with Eddie. You have a lot of good advice and I can tell you mean well and want whats best for the animal. Personally, I've never thought you've came off as a jerk but I also don't read every single post (I probably should).


----------



## Dubya (Feb 22, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> Coffee...and gators. Mmmmmm<3 heaven
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



I prefer beer with my gator.
[attachment=6531]


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Grrrrrrrr..... :dodgy:

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------

